# vegetarian help!



## maddyrose (Dec 12, 2001)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a vegetarian struggling with IBS? I refuse to eat any type of meat, but I am getting so tired of eating rice all of the time. I am also trying to stay away from eating a lot of carbs....especially wheat since I've been told that it can aggravate an IBS attack. So basically I am running out of options, there are only so many ways to eat rice! Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Zenovia (Mar 12, 2001)

I likedried papaya and mangosourdough bread or english muffins But what may actually help you with watching carbs is the fit for life book and cookbook. Both are based on a vegetarian lifestyle.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Lentils are good & apparently (acording to Elaine Gottschalls SCD diet book an OK carb'). I make a soup & also lentil roast/burgers.Best to soak the lentils overnight, then put in a pan with about a pint of water & whatever veg you fancy. Season according to taste bring to boil & cook about 40 mins until all is soft. Puree in food processor.For roast/burgers it's the same ingredients with less water & put veg through processor first.Bake in medium hot oven for about 40 mins, or until firm.I also do a cashew roast-if you can tolerate nuts & the vegetables:cup of cashew nutsone celery stickOne carrottOne eggTablespoon of tomato pureePinch basilWhatever other seasing you like.put all ingredients in food processor. Transfer to oiled tray, bake in medium oven for about 50 mins or until form.Happy eating!


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

I eat oatmeal and plain granola. Lots of beans - black beans and lentils but not garbonzos (chick peas) for some reason they set me off. Also a high fiber tortilla with lots of fresh spinach and just a bit of cheese and salsa. Yum!


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i eat a very diverse diet of mostly ethnic foods. i get a lot of recipes and info from this website.. http://www.vegsource.com and use recipes from these books-'the accidental vegan''the voluptuous vegan''how it all vegan'the american dietetics association has a food guide pyramid for veggies and vegans with meal ideas- http://www.eatright.org just search for 'vegetarian position paper' and it will come upas for wheat.. ask your doctor about being tested for gluten intollerance. i don't have a problem with wheat gluten at all. if you are intollerant and can get to a large health food store such as wild oats or whole foods you can find plenty of veggie wheatfree food items (breads, cookies, cakes, etc).


----------

